# Gun laws



## AtlasRN

Are residents in Singapore able to own guns?


----------



## bryann

AtlasRN said:


> Are residents in Singapore able to own guns?


In a word: no.


----------



## simonsays

unlicensed guns = death penalty ..

unauthorised carriage of official firearms for service men = death penatly 

Next question please ?


----------



## Singapore Saint

However, this appeared in Straits Times end of last year...
Gun-crazy Singaporeans

So it sounds possible, but I wouldn't be surprised if the Police come up with many reasons to reject an application...


----------



## AtlasRN

Thanks for that info! Wish people weren't so scared of guns. That is a huge ***** of change though!


----------



## jojo

AtlasRN said:


> Thanks for that info! Wish people weren't so scared of guns. That is a huge ***** of change though!



People should be scared of guns, thats the whole point of them and thats the whole point of them NOT being allowed to carry them around. If everyone did then it would be too easy to shoot someone - what a terrifying thought that any damn fool could pull a gun out of his pocket and shoot you if you annoy him! I wouldnt feel safe in that environment atall 

Jo xxx


----------



## AtlasRN

jojo said:


> People should be scared of guns, thats the whole point of them and thats the whole point of them NOT being allowed to carry them around. If everyone did then it would be too easy to shoot someone - what a terrifying thought that any damn fool could pull a gun out of his pocket and shoot you if you annoy him! I wouldnt feel safe in that environment atall
> 
> Jo xxx


I think that when people are scared of something it is from lack of education. People who are licensed to carry are some of the most responsible people I know. We understand it is a responsibility. There are consequences if you pull a gun out. Even if you can't carry in public, you should be able to protect yourself in your home. There was a news article in Georgia about a man who broke into a woman's house, had a knife, and was going to kill her. But she had a gun and was able to protect herself from being killed. 

Now if someone where to break into my house, I want to be able to protect myself. The gun only does what the person shooting it tells it to do. So, maybe instead of fearing guns, people should fear people. 

We just feel that by banning guns you are putting all the power in criminals hands and leaving the good guys (like myself) completely vulnerable. 

And no responsible gun carrying citizen would shoot someone because they are annoyed. Although, you can make the same argument with people carrying knives. If someone was carrying a knife (and you didn't know) what if you offended them and they stabbed you? If you look at it from that perspective, I think that argument is invalid. 

Countries need to make sure that their citizens are able to protect themselves. Just finding out how each country goes about doing that is my journey.


----------



## jojo

AtlasRN said:


> I think that when people are scared of something it is from lack of education. People who are licensed to carry are some of the most responsible people I know. We understand it is a responsibility. There are consequences if you pull a gun out. Even if you can't carry in public, you should be able to protect yourself in your home. There was a news article in Georgia about a man who broke into a woman's house, had a knife, and was going to kill her. But she had a gun and was able to protect herself from being killed.
> 
> Now if someone where to break into my house, I want to be able to protect myself. The gun only does what the person shooting it tells it to do. So, maybe instead of fearing guns, people should fear people.
> 
> We just feel that by banning guns you are putting all the power in criminals hands and leaving the good guys (like myself) completely vulnerable.
> 
> And no responsible gun carrying citizen would shoot someone because they are annoyed. Although, you can make the same argument with people carrying knives. If someone was carrying a knife (and you didn't know) what if you offended them and they stabbed you? If you look at it from that perspective, I think that argument is invalid.
> 
> Countries need to make sure that their citizens are able to protect themselves. Just finding out how each country goes about doing that is my journey.


I couldnt disagree more! In the UK guns are banned unless someone has a reason (hobbies or farmers) and a licence to have one! Knives are banned from being carried at all. If someone is caught with one, they are prosecuted. If people are allowed to carry any weapons, then the "criminals" would HAVE to have the equivalent and therefore they would get their hands on weapons, by fair means or fowl, simply for their own safety. Possession of a firearm in the UK is an offence as is carrying a knife. Even the police there arent allowed to carry them as "the norm". If someone breaks into your house and you were to shoot them or even attack them with too much force, then THEY get prosecuted. Altho thats a bit extreme, there has to be rules and laws to stop the criminals upping the stakes!

Jo xxx


----------



## AtlasRN

jojo said:


> I couldnt disagree more! In the UK guns are banned unless someone has a reason (hobbies or farmers) and a licence to have one! Knives are banned from being carried at all. If someone is caught with one, they are prosecuted. If people are allowed to carry any weapons, then the "criminals" would HAVE to have the equivalent and therefore they would get their hands on weapons, by fair means or fowl, simply for their own safety. Possession of a firearm in the UK is an offence as is carrying a knife. Even the police there arent allowed to carry them as "the norm". If someone breaks into your house and you were to shoot them or even attack them with too much force, then THEY get prosecuted. Altho thats a bit extreme, there has to be rules and laws to stop the criminals upping the stakes!
> 
> Jo xxx


Ok, so I could just claim guns are my hobby, get the license and be happy that I could have my gun. And I do have my license to carry, and I am not a criminal. I was raised around guns and taught all the bad things they can do. I was taught to be respectful to the gun. I feel that I am an informed citizen who is expressing their right to bear arms and want to find a place that allows me to do the same.

Thank you for telling me more about UK. It was never on our list though due to their health care system.


----------



## jojo

AtlasRN said:


> Ok, so I could just claim guns are my hobby, get the license and be happy that I could have my gun. And I do have my license to carry, and I am not a criminal. I was raised around guns and taught all the bad things they can do. I was taught to be respectful to the gun. I feel that I am an informed citizen who is expressing their right to bear arms and want to find a place that allows me to do the same.
> 
> Thank you for telling me more about UK. It was never on our list though due to their health care system.



Again in the UK and most countries in Europe, gun owners are not allowed to carry their weapons around as a matter of course. They must be in the correct locked cupboard or cabinet in the home.

I dont doubt you are responsible and wouldnt use a gun unless you had to, but in countries where the responsible people carry guns with them - so do the criminals, and thats where the whole thing becomes dangerous. You're moving the danger levels up and are more likely to be shot than hit over the head if you're mugged. I guess we'll have agree to disagree. I personally dont know how to use a gun and I wouldnt want to live in a country where they are necessary

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

since the OP has been asking in various different 'countries' about gun law, I thought this might help

Gun politics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Gun politics addresses safety issues and ideologies related to firearms through criminal and noncriminal use. Gun politics deals with rules, regulations, and restrictions on the use, ownership, and distribution of guns.



it lists the rules in many countries


----------



## simonsays

just cross the border and see how well defended the jewellery shops and banks are in Malaysia, security with loaded shotguns .. jewellery shops with massive grills, plus atleast 2 or more guards .. and even 7-11 has armed guards .. and go to Philippines : not just they have guns, but loaded guns .. and accidental discharge is very 'normal' and jewellery stores in philippines are secured like fort knox .. and .. hell of a lot of drama at every bank .. 

All because of loose guns .. and in Singapore, you will be lucky to see a guard with a shotgun in any banks .. 

Keep your gun culture where you are .. please don't bring it here ..


----------



## simonsays

Singaporeans / gun craze is due to all Singaporeans having served NS .. 

of course, a lot fly to Thailand and Philippines to play in the shooting ranges ..


----------



## JWilliamson

Run over a pedestrian and kill him a fine?


----------



## Edgenaples

The criminals always have guns....they don't care what the laws say. Taking guns away from law abiding citizens is like putting a sign in your front lawn that says "Dear criminals...I can't protect myself...please come into my house....take what you want...beat me, rape me, kill me...you are in control !". Don't believe the massive studies that have been done by John Lott ? Still need convincing ?...go to major U.S cities that have strict gun laws. The "bad guys" are racking up massive death tolls. But the liberals never let facts get in the way of their agendas. Ever notice when we have some whack job go somewhere and start shooting people...it is almost always in a gun-free zone ? They don't go start shooting at police stations, where the guns are ! And no offense, but how things are done in europe...is so unimportant to most of the world.


----------



## Singapore Saint

I now live in Japan.. the criminals don't have guns.. and there are less than 50 murders by shooting a year. And that's because guns are banned. Spot the connection as you're sitting at home cleaning your uzi.


----------



## jojo

Edgenaples said:


> The criminals always have guns....they don't care what the laws say. Taking guns away from law abiding citizens is like putting a sign in your front lawn that says "Dear criminals...I can't protect myself...please come into my house....take what you want...beat me, rape me, kill me...you are in control !". Don't believe the massive studies that have been done by John Lott ? Still need convincing ?...go to major U.S cities that have strict gun laws. The "bad guys" are racking up massive death tolls. But the liberals never let facts get in the way of their agendas. Ever notice when we have some whack job go somewhere and start shooting people...it is almost always in a gun-free zone ? They don't go start shooting at police stations, where the guns are ! And no offense, but how things are done in europe...is so unimportant to most of the world.


 Europe is a huge part of the world and sadly the way things are done in the US is horrendous, shameful and abhorrent to the rest of the world. 

Luckily in Europe we dont live in such a frightening way 

Jo x


----------



## Edgenaples

Well,again...I realize that there was a day...many many many decades ago, when Europe was important. Those days are longgggggg gone. Cling to it if you like...


----------



## Edgenaples

That is wonderful for Japan. We are not Japan.

Our founders wanted us to be free, and felt it was necessary to give us the right to be arms... in our constitution. It is or second ammendment right. Japan is a sovereign nation and free to live any way they'd like to live.


----------



## jojo

Edgenaples said:


> Well,again...I realize that there was a day...many many many decades ago, when Europe was important. Those days are longgggggg gone. Cling to it if you like...



I dont know if its important or not - its good enough to live in, fairly safe and not as much gun crime as the US. Interestingly, there are many US citizens desperately trying to immigrate to Europe at the moment - but hey, we all live in our own little bubble dont we! Like most Brits, all I know of the USA is high gun crime (the recent events), god fearing people with American accents, an obesity epidemic - oh and "Jeremy Kyle" a British talk show host (for want of a better description) does a show over there

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/135544-sandy-hook-elementary.html Heres a post from our Dubai forum about the gun situation in the US

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...cut-elementary-school-leaves-dozens-dead.html and one from our US forum

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

Edgenaples said:


> That is wonderful for Japan. We are not Japan.
> 
> Our founders wanted us to be free, and felt it was necessary to give us the right to be arms... in our constitution. It is or second ammendment right. Japan is a sovereign nation and free to live any way they'd like to live.


 when you talk about "our founders" do you mean in Thailand?? Cos that is the forum you are posting on

Jo xxx


----------



## CatExpat

Jojo, I am in complete agreement with everything you and others have said about gun laws.

BUT when a newbie dredges up an old thread in the week after yet another mass shooting, all I can say is stop feeding the troll!


----------



## Edgenaples

The United States of America- You seem to be pointing toward the Sandy Hook Elementary school massacre. Many here seem to believe that Americans can and want to outlaw guns and that would fx everything. I am merely pointing out that 1- Our constitution guarantees Americans the right to bear arms, so even those that would agree with you, can not eliminate guns. 2- Most Americans, including me, believe that the answer FOR OUR COUNTRY, is to have an armed police officer at school, and/or arm the principal and/or teachers. When you look at our large cities, the ones with the strongest gun control laws are the same cities that have bad guys running around unchallenged, and shootng people. If my neighbor does not want to have guns, and respect his choice. But Americans do have that choice. Americans are also ree to move to a country that outlaws guns, and I'd respect that choice as well.


----------



## jojo

Edgenaples said:


> The United States of America- You seem to be pointing toward the Sandy Hook Elementary school massacre. Many here seem to believe that Americans can and want to outlaw guns and that would fx everything. I am merely pointing out that 1- Our constitution guarantees Americans the right to bear arms, so even those that would agree with you, can not eliminate guns. 2- Most Americans, including me, believe that the answer FOR OUR COUNTRY, is to have an armed police officer at school, and/or arm the principal and/or teachers. When you look at our large cities, the ones with the strongest gun control laws are the same cities that have bad guys running around unchallenged, and shootng people. If my neighbor does not want to have guns, and respect his choice. But Americans do have that choice. Americans are also ree to move to a country that outlaws guns, and I'd respect that choice as well.



Thank you for that. However, you have strayed totally off topic. This is the Singapore page and as pointed out to me, its an old thread which you've resurrected for no useful purpose to those who live in or are planning to move to Singapore. So unless you have a related tale to tell or questions to ask, then there is no point in you continuing your debate. Are you actually planning to move to Singapore?? 

Jo


----------



## gakman

I am from the U.S. (Seattle) and Washington is one of the more liberal states where rights of gun ownership are taken quite seriously. There you can own guns and have a CWP (concealed weapon permit) by filling in a form at the local PD. The form does not even ask you the reason "why" you need a CWP. So theoretically you can go around town grocery shopping or eating at a restaurant with a sidearm under your coat, legally.

Of course opinions on gun laws in the U.S. vary, there really is no right or wrong answer and people can argue for days (kind of like a "god" or "no god" thing), there will never be a consensus and rarely people will change their POV due to a discussion or argument. 

Personally I am not a gun nut but I own a 9mm for when and if the SHTF. I never carry it around town. I don't think guns kill people, I think people kill people. My opinion is that if the U.S. govt wants to take away our guns, only the good guys will give them up. Again that is my opinion as a gun-owning U.S. citizen so it is not important for people to agree or disagree.

I do think, however, that it is absolutely disgraceful and unforgivable that the U.S. govt would orchestrate false flag events to the extent of having innocent people killed to try to manipulate the citizens in an effort to disarm them. I don't know about the recent Connecticut school shooting, but certainly the James Holmes/Batman shooting in Colorado was a false flag black op for anyone who is capable to look at evidence and circumstances beyond what is reported by the mainstream media.


----------



## simonsays

AtlasRN said:


> Ok, so I could just claim guns are my hobby, get the license and be happy that I could have my gun. And I do have my license to carry, and I am not a criminal. I was raised around guns and taught all the bad things they can do. I was taught to be respectful to the gun. I feel that I am an informed citizen who is expressing their right to bear arms and want to find a place that allows me to do the same.


Do I get the drift that you plan to move to Singapore, as long as Singapore allows you to carry guns ?  

As for respecting guns, well, back home where I come from, one of my uncles had an accidental discharge, and lost a kidney .. 

And another relative landed his wife in hospital with another AD while cleaning the gun ...

And both of them are well disciplined and very careful, still sometimes a minor oversight can be deadly .. 

So let me tell you something I learnt - to own a gun,you need to have 100% discipline .. and discpline that only comes when you are in the army ..

outside that, you tend to forget things, either by negligence or like at times when you are tired, stressed etc .. 

And if you ask me, you bear guns, when you feel threatened, and think a gun will give you a one-up .. i.e. you are insecure.

Pardon my words .. in Singapore, if you need to carry a gun, you are a threat to yourself .. and the others around you .. 

back to Singapore, Well, forget Guns, even possession of knifes in public is punishable by caning here .. even those who bring in knives, like a few guys who get jailed for bringing in replica samurai knives .. get taught lessons .. in Changi Guest House - on Singapore laws ..


----------

